# feeding a 3 year old?



## rowy (2 February 2011)

I have a 3 and half year old who for the last year has been on chaff and globalvite supplement but just realised hes getting next to no protein which I realise is really important for growth. He has also barely grown at all and not really filled out. He still looks physically like a 2 going on 3 year old. 
Thing is, He puts on weight really easily. he's at a good weight now but dont really want him putting weight on when spring grass comes. Also, I will be rebacking him soon and I dont want him hyper when i start lol. 

Sooo what do u suggest?


----------



## CambridgeParamour (2 February 2011)

Not sure what to suggest, but my rising 3 y/o colt (dutch warmblood) has redi-grass, small amount of h&p cubes and a little oil, and he looks fab  Also on haylage morning, and hay at night


----------



## DellaMoon (2 February 2011)

I've just put my rising four year old good dooer on blue chip lami light. She's only been on it for two weeks but she looks amazing, best I've had her. She hasn't grown much either but does look mature. She turns four this month.


----------



## Sun (2 February 2011)

your 4yos should be fed as mature horses, ie fed according to work.


----------



## DellaMoon (2 February 2011)

And mine is thank you sun. She's just restarted work which is why she's just gone on the balancer.


----------



## rowy (3 February 2011)

Thanks forgot to add he is on very good grass 8-5 but not really eating it and has 2 slices of hay at night and always leaves some but if I give him hayledge he always finishes every little bit. 
He's not starting work yet till march. When you start working them do you feed them all through the summer even if they are out 24/7??


----------



## Faithkat (3 February 2011)

I've always fed a specific youngstock feed (yearling cubes or Mare & Youngstock mix) and Alfa-A until they are 4.  Never had any problems

Edited to say that if he is as immature as you say I wouldn't even be thinking about backing him yet (bit concerned at your use of the word "rebacking").  I wouldn't think of backing even a mature-looking 3 year old until the autumn of their third year at the earliest.


----------



## smiffyimp (3 February 2011)

when i bought my 2yo i spoke to loads of feed companies and they all agreed i should feed a youngstock mix (I used Suregrow) until he was 3 then move him onto adult feed around backing time - eg high fibre cubes/chaff. Feed according to work and do NOT overfeed - growing bones and joints, weight can cause damage. He was on poor grazing at the time, but adlib haylage. As others have said, if he is still immature looking for his age, i'd hold off on backing - let him mature a bit - no rush Speak to the feed companies be honest with them and they'll help you out.


----------



## rowy (3 February 2011)

I had him checked over by the vet when I backed him as a 3 year old in fact I had him checked twice by 2 different vets just to make sure and they both said he was physically fine to begin backing. 
When I say immature, he is just really leggy like legs look too long for his body. His body is pretty mature. Here's a pic so u can see:





He grew quite a bit while I was lightly backing him and then as soon as I turned him away he stopped. He has been croup high now for 6-7 months!


----------



## rowy (3 February 2011)

That was him just after backing. this is him now 6 months later:


----------



## Bug2007 (3 February 2011)

Baileys Lo-Cal.....brilliant stuff have fed it to my TB since she was 2. looks brilliant on it.


----------



## nikkiportia (3 February 2011)

I think you'll find he's putting all his energy into growing that bum! LOL! He will shoot up in front soon, you'll see 
I wouldn't personally re back him until he's finished that growth spurt 
As regards to feed, I'll just keep my 3yo on Suregrow and chaff until he comes into work, then will feed as adult horse.


----------



## tipsytiger2 (3 February 2011)

my 3 rising 4 yo is on top spec leisure time (barley free) ready grass and some badminton hay replacer cubes he has in his nut ball, as well as a large tubtrug with 4 scoops of grass and ad-lib hay

he is glowing from head to toe even in a full winter coat, everyone comments on it he looks fab


----------



## rowy (3 February 2011)

nikkiportia said:



			I think you'll find he's putting all his energy into growing that bum! LOL! He will shoot up in front soon, you'll see 
I wouldn't personally re back him until he's finished that growth spurt 
As regards to feed, I'll just keep my 3yo on Suregrow and chaff until he comes into work, then will feed as adult horse.
		
Click to expand...

lol his bum is huuuugee!! he is only 15hh and already in 6ft 3 rug :O
And I was gonna start long reining him to see if doing gentle exercise would cause a little growth in front. I wont get on him until hes front catches up.


----------



## Tempi (4 February 2011)

Feed according to how he is looking - he will obviously need to fill out and mature and build topline which will all come with work.  To me he looks fine in the pictures you have posted, just needs to build muscle but as he is only rising 4 there is no hurry at all.  I wouldnt be wanting to feed to encourage growth as thats when problems arise, especially if you are trying to give him more protein to make him grow which is not a very good thing to do.  If he is living out 24/7 in the summer i would be inclined to just feed some form of balancer with some chaff once a day if you think he is dropping off a bit.  Until then i would leave everything as it is.


----------



## MissMistletoe (4 February 2011)

Tempi said:



			Feed according to how he is looking - he will obviously need to fill out and mature and build topline which will all come with work.  To me he looks fine in the pictures you have posted, just needs to build muscle but as he is only rising 4 there is no hurry at all.  I wouldnt be wanting to feed to encourage growth as thats when problems arise, especially if you are trying to give him more protein to make him grow which is not a very good thing to do.  If he is living out 24/7 in the summer i would be inclined to just feed some form of balancer with some chaff once a day if you think he is dropping off a bit.  Until then i would leave everything as it is.
		
Click to expand...

This is the kind of answer I was looking for when reading through the posts, becase I have a 3.5 year old native X who is a very good doer. 

She is being backed this summer and lives out 24/7. She has Hi-fi lite and seaweed, brewers and yea-sacc with a little linseed once a day. She is looking great and will come into spring an ideal weight. But, i am really reluctant to feed her anything, even a balancer.

She put on a lot of weight last summer which ive managed to rid over this winter, but I dont want her to get like that again. It is no good for her growing bones.


----------



## racingdemon (5 February 2011)

Ours have Baileys Stud cubes & Alfa A, they have this in varying quantities from weaning  up until they are in work, then it depends on their age & what they are doing


----------

